# HUGE problem, C:\REM [Header] Error after Win98 Screen



## Getinthegame (May 22, 2002)

Hey everyone-- I've got a slight problem: Nevermind slight, this isn't my computer, It's my Grandma's computer and I had nothing to do with it. Yet, she blames me. Anyway, time to get over that.

The problem sounds simple: Right after the Win98 Screen, it shows it loading the CD Rom Drivers, then right after that, it says C:\REM [Header]. I can boot into safe mode, and the CD Rom drive cannot be found.

Any ideas what to do? Please help, I cannot format and I cannot upgrade here.

I owe you if you help me. Really. Thank you.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, first of all the CD-ROM isn't available in Safe Mode.

The message on the screen does not look significant, but should be found in the autoexec.bat file (start > run: *sysedit* to have a look.

The "rem" which stands for "remark" is generally used to identify a comment or prevent a line from loading.

The autoexec.bat file is not needed to start windows, so feel free to delete that line all together.

If you are ending up at a c: prompt instead of loading Windows, it is probably because c: preceeds the "rem". Just delete it all.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *AUTOEXEC.BAT* and *CONFIG.SYS* files usually don't need to have any commands in them when using Windows 98/98SE.

R_R, you see any need for him to post the contents of those files here?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well on some SoundBlaster configured systems the autoexec.bat file will just get rebuilt with SBs minimal entries if it is deleted or disabled, not really resulting in any problems, but it can be a little disconcerting.

And while it's true neither file needs to have any entries in them for Win98, personally I have them configured to do a couple of things such as auto delete the swap file on startup and test Himem, but that's just a personal thing on my part.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Okay, thanks.


----------

